# LyftLine rider who was beaten by his fellow passenger sues Lyft



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

*Woman struck him with a high heel, shouted anti-gay slurs, he says*

*MIAMI BEACH, Fla. - A South Florida man, who was attacked by a paman, ssenger as he rode in a ride share, is suing Lyft, saying the company failed to protect him.

Gonzalez said he was recently wrapping up a night of partying on South Beach when he got into a shared ride on a Lyft. He said he sat in the front seat.

On Jan. 26, Jose Gonzalez, 57, used the LyftLine service to return home to North Miami Beach after a night out in South Beach.

The service allows passengers who are traveling in the same general direction to share a taxi for a lower cost.

When Gonzalez was picked up by the Lyft driver, two women were already in the back seat. Gonzalez said the one of the women became angry that Gonzalez was scheduled to be dropped off first and attacked him with her high heel.








Gonzalez, who is gay, said the woman also shouted anti-gay slurs. Gonzalez said the driver told the women to get out of the car and took Gonzalez home.

Gonzalez said the attack left him bloodied and bruised. In an interview with Local 10 News, Gonzalez said he could not understand why the woman became violent.

Gonzalez filed a report with the Miami Beach Police Department. The woman has not been named.

Lyft released a statement after the incident, saying the woman's account had been deactivated and the company was cooperating with authorities.

Reynaldo Martinez, Gonzalez's lawyer, said Lyft should screen its passengers much like it screens it drivers.

"If Lyft chose to use technology already employed by the company to screen Lyft drivers, Lyft could potentially discover, warn and protect passengers from other dangerous passengers," Martinez said.

Update: Perp identified 
http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/crime/article199051674.html








Police charged Sherry Shelsey Moody, a 24-year-old makeup artist, with felony battery in the attack on Jose Gonzalez at 4:25 a.m. Jan. 26.*


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> *Woman struck him with a high heel, shouted anti-gay slurs, he says*
> 
> *MIAMI BEACH, Fla. - A South Florida man, who was attacked by a paman, ssenger as he rode in a ride share, is suing Lyft, saying the company failed to protect him.
> 
> ...


Old news. Was posted probably a week ago... Or more


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

chitown73 said:


> Old news. Was posted probably a week ago... Or more


More


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

chitown73 said:


> Old news. Was posted probably a week ago... Or more


It's not old news. The fact he was beaten is older news. I was first to break it here. The new twist to this story is he's suing Lyft and seeking damages for injures substained due to the negligence of Lyft for placing in harms way in which he received an assult from summoning transport. He seeking Lyft liable for his injuries due to pain and suffering and lack of response and empathy from his nature of his injuries. He just retained an attorney and filed the lawsuit. That's all new. This story will break again once a verdict is announced.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol all that blood all over his face yet not a single drop on his clothes ? did he work to smear the blood all all over his face for added effect ?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Seems like a very weak lawsuit to me. I don't see how the TNC could be held responsible for the actions of another rider. The lawyer is just filing a case in the hopes of a quick cash settlement to make it go away.

The idea that Lyft should background check all their riders is sheer nonsense. That's really grasping at straws!

Can you imagine: _"Want to fly to Vegas next week? Okay, if your background comes back in time, you can buy a ticket -- but not before. We'll be in touch!"
_
The person he should really be suing is the woman who beat him up.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

He will win damage and you might see the end of lyft line and pool because people will see they can sue for any transgression which happens


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Why does lyft refuse to release the attacker's name?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

njn said:


> Why does lyft refuse to release the attacker's name?


Probably because it would violate their privacy policies and open them up for a legitimate lawsuit. However, they have said they would cooperate fully with Miami Beach PD in their investigation. The PD will get a subpoena for the information, and Lyft will honor it.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Does the driver get anything? He/she had to deal with it for $2.80


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

It's pretty bogus how Lyft allows a driver to start a new trip while he or she hasn't even completed their current trip, allowing complete strangers to ride together. That could certainly be a security issue.

I've ridden in regular Taxis and never seen them do anything like that. Taxi regulations probably don't allow it. I certainly wouldn't want to share my cab ride with strangers who could have mental health problems or violent tendencies. Lyft deserves to be sued.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

getawaycar said:


> It's pretty bogus how Lyft allows a driver to start a new trip while he or she hasn't even completed their current trip, allowing complete strangers to ride together. That could certainly be a security issue.
> 
> I've ridden in regular Taxis and never seen them do anything like that. Taxi regulations probably don't allow it. I certainly wouldn't want to share my cab ride with strangers who could have mental health problems or violent tendencies. Lyft deserves to be sued.


Um...you need to get out more!



Leo1983 said:


> Does the driver get anything? He/she had to deal with it for $2.80


It was actually about a 20-mile ride for the driver, but probably still not worth what he had to deal with.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

getawaycar said:


> It's pretty bogus how Lyft allows a driver to start a new trip while he or she hasn't even completed their current trip, allowing complete strangers to ride together. That could certainly be a security issue.
> 
> I've ridden in regular Taxis and never seen them do anything like that. Taxi regulations probably don't allow it. I certainly wouldn't want to share my cab ride with strangers who could have mental health problems or violent tendencies. Lyft deserves to be sued.


Lyft DOES deserve to be sued...

The only thing that is surprising about this story is it didn't happen a long time ago and it doesn't happen more often.


----------



## KarmaKool (Dec 30, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> *Woman struck him with a high heel, shouted anti-gay slurs, he says*
> 
> *MIAMI BEACH, Fla. - A South Florida man, who was attacked by a paman, ssenger as he rode in a ride share, is suing Lyft, saying the company failed to protect him.
> 
> ...


He's in the front seat? And she's in the rear, and his fore head got injured. ...did he turn around and participate in the fight?


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Um...you need to get out more!


If your idea of going out is riding in a car with complete strangers, knock yourself out. Have fun! Or perhaps the strange person riding with you who just got out of prison, mental asylum or drug rehab facility will literally knock you out, because you annoyed him or her.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I see some people starting to wake up and question these stories instead of just glossing over the parts that are impossible to believe. No idea what's going on but now I question all these bs stories that revolve around Uber drivers. 

There is no way this story is real.

I kinda forgot that this was a Lyft story, it's not often they do a Lyft one.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Why is her eye jacked up in the mug shot? cat fight?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> *Woman struck him with a high heel, shouted anti-gay slurs, he says*
> 
> *MIAMI BEACH, Fla. - A South Florida man, who was attacked by a paman, ssenger as he rode in a ride share, is suing Lyft, saying the company failed to protect him.
> 
> ...


Sherry Shelsey MOODY .?
Ill say shes MOODY.



KarmaKool said:


> He's in the front seat? And she's in the rear, and his fore head got injured. ...did he turn around and participate in the fight?


Looks like he was shot point blank in the forehead !

Anyone check the back of his head ?
It still there ?
No EXIT WOUND ?

Good thing he didnt ask her to bake a Cake !

What Caliber was that shoe ?



BurgerTiime said:


> *Woman struck him with a high heel, shouted anti-gay slurs, he says*
> 
> *MIAMI BEACH, Fla. - A South Florida man, who was attacked by a paman, ssenger as he rode in a ride share, is suing Lyft, saying the company failed to protect him.
> 
> ...


Ask REYNALDO MARTINEZ THE LAWYER IF HE WANTS TO HANDLE A CLASS ACTION ON THAT PASSENGER SCREENING SUIT !



RideShareJUNKIE said:


> Why is her eye jacked up in the mug shot? cat fight?


Resisting arrest.
( she is a makeup artist. She could have looked worse with forethought)

She looks Colombian.
He is lucky to be alive.
Look at the way she holds her eyes !
Moody is Irish name . . .

I see what happened here . . .

Happy St. Patricks ( March 17)

He should have said " yes dear. You go first. I Insist"

Never cross a 24 year old Black Irish Lass when drinking !

Even the name: MOODY.
MEANS COURAGEOUS, Foolhardy. . . .
Quick to Anger.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

shes cute too bad shes Moody.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Seems like a very weak lawsuit to me. I don't see how the TNC could be held responsible for the actions of another rider. The lawyer is just filing a case in the hopes of a quick cash settlement to make it go away.
> 
> The idea that Lyft should background check all their riders is sheer nonsense. That's really grasping at straws!
> 
> ...


They SHOULD NOT BE CARPOOLING UNKNOWN PEOPLE !

PERIOD.

ESPECIALLY DURING DRINKING HOURS !

Common Sense 101 !



RideShareJUNKIE said:


> shes cute too bad shes Moody.


She is EXACTLY the way i like them.
If i were under 45.

She is Fierce !
Reminds me of a half cherokee half Irish x.
Passionate in Love.
Passionate in Hate.

He did not speak to her right.
She expressed her feelings to the perceived injustice of him not getting dropped in " order" of pickup, with her shoe.

If he were a straight male, he would have known better.

Now IMAGINE " ROBO CARS "!

Murder & Mayhem Invitational Grudge Match Cage Fight !

Lyft/ Uber KNOW NOT WHAT THEY DO.

Computer Geek Programers know nothing of Human Nature !


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Seems like a very weak lawsuit to me. I don't see how the TNC could be held responsible for the actions of another rider. The lawyer is just filing a case in the hopes of a quick cash settlement to make it go away.
> 
> The idea that Lyft should background check all their riders is sheer nonsense. That's really grasping at straws!
> 
> ...


they should offer verified by i.d. accounts so we could ignore even more requests but they wont because they dont care about driver safety, theres a reason cabs have partitions, allowing any school shooter, rapist, murdere, felon, with a $50 prepaid & burner cell being able to summon a chuaffeur is negligent



JimKE said:


> Seems like a very weak lawsuit to me. I don't see how the TNC could be held responsible for the actions of another rider. The lawyer is just filing a case in the hopes of a quick cash settlement to make it go away.
> 
> The idea that Lyft should background check all their riders is sheer nonsense. That's really grasping at straws!
> 
> ...


can you book a flight with a fake credit card & i.d? probably might get on the plane might not might get a finger up your butt & renditioned.

riders after 30 days if not 5stars should have to verify by photo i.d. to continue to use the service and get a pretty check by their name


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

The solution is clearly not screening pax, the solution is: no match in lines or pools with people intoxicated or under drug influence which is up to the driver to tell, not Lyft or Uber and even that will not solve a gang related problem in a line or uber pool match.

Screening will do jack diddly squat for the problem.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

She's hot and she fought against pool


----------

